# Need help. What is the best product to use?



## Addcap

Ok, I am not a contractor. I am a homeowner in a high rise building in the northeast. I am looking to redo 2 roofs that will become outdoor spaces with a pedestal and paver system. That will need to withstand a decent amount of weight. 

The roof currently has a Siplast Modified Roof that was installed in 2004. There is no pedestal or paver system currently, just the roof. It has few leaks. The roofs are on the 18th and 19th floors, with slight variation between the 2 roofs.

The 2 slight differences between the 2 roofs:

1. On the 18th floor the siplast modified is set over the existing quarry tile pavers that were on the original terrace. Hardboard was put over the pavers that already had a pitch, so there is not crushable insulation under this surface

2. The roof on the 19th floor has insulation over concrete to make the taper. 

I have had proposals for a a Siplast Parapro roof to be put on top of the existing siplast modified roofs. The other proposal is for an EPDM roof to be applied on top of the existing siplast modified roof. 

Can anyone suggest which is the better proposal for this type of application? Orif there is another roofing system out there that is superior to either of these? I know very little about any of this. Please help!

.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

It’s pretty hard to make a recommendation with the Limited info. I would have asked Siplast why your 9 Year old roof is leaking. I would expect a Siplast Mod bit to last 25-30 years… So I would worry about coating it before you know why its leaking. On that note Siplast is my favorite Mod Bit and Parapro is some awesome (and expensive) stuff. If the Porches are small enough and they can put down EPDM with no seams, I would say that’s the winner. 

There are dozens of options that could work. Just pick the contractor you trust and know will fix it if there is an issue. Also I assume you have had the porch looked at to determine it can carry the new weight?


----------



## Addcap

We believe the leaking is not so much the siplast roof but rather the flashing or seam where the roof meets the original wall. 

The reason we are thinking about replacing the existing Siplast roof is becuase I have been told the modified bit cannot accommodate a pedestal and paver system. Is that true?

The largest porch is about 1,000 sq ft.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Yea, thats probably a good call, they may dig into it. you would have the same issue though if you installed the parapro on it right?


----------



## 1985gt

One roof has a roof then pavers then they roofed over that?

The other has tapered ISO?

TBH I would remove them both. 

Add new tapered ISO to the roof that needs it. 

Densdeck or Securock over the top.

90 mill EPDM 

Then add your pavers.


----------



## Oklahoma Area

Siplast has arguably the best reputation in the roofing manufacturing business, which makes it a safe bet, but is generally a little more expensive do to the manufacturing process and the approved contractors. If you don’t use Siplast, use a contractor that is Siplast approved to do the EPDM. These contractors are generally the higher quality contractor.
If you like the mod-bit concept, check out Siplast’s Teranap system which offers an engineered paver overburden system.
http://www.siplast.com/HC/Products/...n Waterproofing/Plaza Deck Waterproofing.aspx


----------



## Addcap

Ok I'm back again. Still have not gotten to this, but are now at the point where a decision needs to be made on roofing system. 

We had a roofing consultant look at the roofs. He did moisture tests and indicated there are some damp spots within existing roofs. However, flood tests revealed the leaks themselves were actually from the wall not the existing mod bit roof membrane. 

We are still leaning towards replacing the roofs anyway however. For two reasons. One, once the interior of the unit is completed access to the roofs becomes VERY difficult. Two, we intend to have signiifcant overburden, including pedestal pavers and big planters, built in hard scaping, Ect.. The existing siplast mod bit was installed in 2004. I'd like to have the roof last as long as possible as fixing it later will be difficult and expensive. No one here actually thinks I should roll the dice and keep the existing roof?

I have numerous proposals at this point:

1. The roofing consultant that was hired suggested a tearoff and then Henry CM100 high build application(110 mil and a 2nd 55 mil). Protection fabric ontop. This was very expensive. It is a high rise building and no one seems too excited about the tearoom, and hence pricing accordingly. ( I have this scope of work in PDF if someone actually wants to see it. Has lots of pictures of the roof.) also, I beleive the warranty is limited here and only 10 years. Which makes me wonder...

2. Another proposal to put carlyle/Versico .060 fleece-backed reinforced EPDM over top of the existing Siplast Mod Bit roof. At all angle changes Dash D.C. will be applied. This has a 20yr manufacturer warranty. Although, I am concerned that applying this system over top of the existing roof could invalidate the warranty? Would that be true? Or is this an acceptable application?

3. New proposal to do this in TPO, either Firestone or GAF. I do not have the full proposal on this in hand yet, so limited info. But the roofer indicated they would recommend TPO and this would have a 25yr warranty, maybe even 30. 

Thoughts on this? I have tons more info on all of this so feel free to ask for ore detail. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Addcap

I assume that is spam.... Weird. 

Anyway, I would love some thoughts on my above post. Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## Addcap

*Need help with membrane choice.*

Please help! Anyone? Looking for some thoughts on the above post.


----------

